# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  The ospreys are back....

## MIke R

and so are the whales......getting ready

osprey.jpg

----------


## NHDiane

Great shot and interesting nest-building material

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful!  We have three local osprey nests - they have been occupied for the past two weeks.  The Cornell Lab of Ornithology has fascinating tracking maps online for local New England birds.  And Mike, the girls and I will be in Provincetown this summer to see that nest and hope to take you up on that mooring.

----------


## MIke R

just let me know in advance..and its done..hopefully get you a spot next to mine....

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you.

----------


## MIke R

Kara and Bob..the creators of this site..are going to be in PTown for a good part of the summer as well...and Kevin and Kate come often....would love to have you

----------


## andynap

Kara and Bob? Hmm

----------


## amyb

Have to check out the Glen Cove osprey posts and see if any are OCCUPADO

----------


## JEK

They are Bostonians.

----------


## sbhlvr

we saw the resident osprey at our Cape house this past weekend. also saw one of the red tailed hawks dive bomb 8 turkeys that have  made our property their winter lodging. i'm sick of their poop everywhere. hope they move along. the osprey can stay. if anyone has a good solution to deter the turkeys and canadian geese, i'd love it

----------


## MIke R

yeah its called a gun...or a bad ass dog.....LOL
 but if you cant  do that..electronic bird repellers work well up here as do predator kites...

we have far too many up here..we need to have a serious hunting seasn for them

----------


## sbhlvr

are predator kites, do you mean those things that look like a predator when filled with the blowing wind?? unfortunately we don't have neighbors with bad ass dogs. the coyotes used to roam the property but I haven't seen them in a few years. I guess the fox  and red tailed hawks aren't enough to deter them.

----------


## MIke R

yeah i would think betwen the hawks and the fox and the coyote the turkeys woudnt have a prayer...weird...you can try some plastic coyotes...and yes the kites look like eagles..turkeys hate them...

we put plastic owls on our boats to keep the sea gulls away and it works

----------


## NYCFred

you mean there's nobody up there "leasing" Austrailian sheep dogs? 

Couple of guys down here have a v nice business. Couple of aussies, (the canine variety), traveling kennels built into a van. Visit golf courses couple of times a week. 

dogs freakin love it, geese hate it. Works for me.

----------


## NHDiane

[QUOTE=Mike R;829647

we put plastic owls on our boats to keep the sea gulls away and it works[/QUOTE]

Those work great to keep pigeons away from roosting on your home too :)

----------


## sbhlvr

we have a whirly gig thingy on the Grady that keeps the gulls away from the boats and dock. however, in the off season, the amount of poop on the lawn looks like it's party central. you have to clean off the soles of your shoes if you want to go inside, most annoying. since we're not there year round, they have at it.

----------


## sbhlvr

> you mean there's nobody up there "leasing" Austrailian sheep dogs? 
> 
> Couple of guys down here have a v nice business. Couple of aussies, (the canine variety), traveling kennels built into a van. Visit golf courses couple of times a week. 
> 
> dogs freakin love it, geese hate it. Works for me.



my s-i-l has one and brings her in the summer when she visits. perhaps we need to get her down there a few times in the off season.

----------

